# Cycle club near durham



## jack smith (24 Feb 2014)

Hi all, I'm looking for a road cycle club near durham, preferably north of durham in the stanley/consett area I just want to get into riding in groups and to start getting into low level racing and tt's friendly banter is a must! Also to see how I stack up against other riders.
I seem to get a good average pace of 18+ mph on my usual 10 mile ride with some rather steep hills included and would also like to know if this is considered decent over say an average 10 mile route? I can Comfortably sit in the mid 20's on a flat road without too much effort. Hills I struggle with, probably due to being 110 kilo (not fat) Do I seem okay to now join a club or am I abit slow?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Feb 2014)

My immediate thought is Ferryhill Wheelers.

Not quite where you want to be, but there are several phone numbers for club officials on the site who are bound to know all the clubs in the area.

http://www.ferryhillwheelers.org.uk/index.php


----------



## jack smith (24 Feb 2014)

Thanks, I've been on british cycling including their northeast site and it seems it hasn't been updated for over a year, and all the cycling clubs I can find on their main site no longer exist!


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Feb 2014)

Another active club is Houghton.

Shade nearer you, so might suit if you don't mind transporting the bike by car,

If not, someone there will know if there's anything nearer.

http://houghtoncc.com/


----------



## Skuhravy (24 Feb 2014)

I think Ferryhill Wheelers generally ride east and south rather than north and west.

Derwentside operate around, well, Derwentside: 

http://derwentsidecyclingclub.co.uk/index.php?page=home 

There's Cestria as well: 

http://cestriacycling.co.uk/


----------



## mip (14 Mar 2014)

http://spennymoorcyclingclub.co.uk/


----------



## Adoptedbark (18 Mar 2014)

www.aycliffevelo.co.uk is a new club but is just south of Durham


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2014)

Adoptedbark said:


> www.aycliffevelo.co.uk is a new club but is just south of Durham



Impressive website.

A lot of effort has gone in somewhere, so they deserve to do well.


----------



## Nathan AV (19 Mar 2014)

Thank you Pale Rider for those comments and thanks adoptedbark. Its still early days but we are hoping it takes off and does well. A lot of time and effort has gone in but that's the same with all clubs.


----------



## jack smith (15 Apr 2014)

Cestria and derwentside are the best for me, I live near stanley so in derwentside but I can't get much info on them as the website is down, does anyone know of they have a Facebook page, I've requested to join cestria's Facebook page as their website seems to be from 2012 but the Facebook page seems active.


----------



## jack smith (15 Apr 2014)

Spennymoor also looks great.... I've put a request in for their Facebook that's just about a 15 mile cycle from me so not too bad


----------



## number3 (16 May 2014)

Waldridge Wheelers might be a decent shout for you https://www.facebook.com/groups/777512762259593/ . It's a bit closer to home.


----------



## number3 (17 May 2014)

Oh and here's Derwentside if you hadn't already round it: https://www.facebook.com/groups/348769955845/


----------



## jack smith (17 May 2014)

Contacted derwentside yesterday and I've made my choice  can't wait to get some tt's done


----------

